# متابعة ما بدئنا مع MasterCam X و لكن بمستوى متقدم



## Rabee Mohsen (2 أكتوبر 2009)

أصدقائي و صديقاتي المهتمين بهذا البرنامج

أرجو تحميل الملف المرفق و هو شرح للمستوى المتقدم للتشغيل بواسطة برنامج MasterCAM X

أتمنى التوفيق للجميع:63:


----------



## حسام محمد (28 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا معلم 
يعطيك العافية


----------



## abo mhamad (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررر اخي


----------



## faicel (3 ديسمبر 2009)

salut tous le monde 
s'il vous plait si vous pouvez m'aidez ca sera un grand plaisir, j'utulise actuellement mastercam 9 (je suis tres ancien) et j'ai le mastercam X mais je n'arrive pas a ajouté ma machine a la liste des machine,j'ai utilisé le mis a jour des PP mais ca ne marche pas, est ce qu'il ya quelcun qui peut m'aider a ajouter ma mchine, merci d'avance


----------



## حبيب (15 يناير 2010)

وعدت ووفيت شكراعلى الوفاء


----------

